# Lighting Fluval Osaka 260



## Mark Webb (9 Apr 2009)

Just purchased a Fluval Osaka 260 which comes with a pendant and 2 T5's. Looking forward, I guess I may need a further 2xT5's and wondering whether I should buy a second Fluval Pendant or go for an Arcadia OT2? Would there be any benefit in the extra expense of the Arcadia?


----------



## Steve Smith (9 Apr 2009)

If money's no object, no harm in going for the OT2, but you might find a second Fluval HO pendant may fit the scape better (and be cheaper).

I think from a light perspective you're not really going to gain anything other than a lighter wallet   Someone else may disagree here 

Obviously this depends entirely on the sort of scape you've got in mind.  Making sure you've got aa decent CO2 setup is probably the most important thing.


----------



## Tony Swinney (10 Apr 2009)

Hi Mark

I've bought the Osaka 260, and just ordered a 2nd light unit with it - any fluval dealer can order the tank / cabinet / lights separately.  Price was about Â£55 incl tubes, so alot cheaper than a luminaire   

The metal hanger also has extra holes predrilled so you can hang two sets by the way.

Tony


----------



## Themuleous (11 Apr 2009)

Do you really need two more tubes?  4 sounds a lot, I was running three tubes on my 4ft and dropped it to 2 as the plants couldn't cope with it.

Sam


----------



## squiggley (11 Apr 2009)

How do your light attach to the frame?

My osaka 155 stand came with hooks to attach the lights but the light unit had clips which screw into the stand. It means that the lights are easily moved for maintence.


----------



## TBRO (17 Apr 2009)

Was thinking about it for my 260 but on retrospect, I already have 1.7 wpg with the two 39 watt tubes. Plants seem to be growing admittedley the HC at the bottom is taking it's time but similar to previous posts I think I don't add enough CO2 (another story). I wouldn't bother initially....


----------



## Mark Webb (19 Apr 2009)

Many thanks all. 
Initially I am aiming for a low - medium tech setup so that maintenance is not too high, so I guess I will start off with the 2 x 39W supplied with the tank.

Are you guys with an Osaka running the Fluval 305 filter supplied with it? I was intending to use the Fluval with an Eheim Pro 2028, but have some concerns about the hosing supplied with the Fluval, which some users say clogs with debris.


----------



## TBRO (20 Apr 2009)

Had no problems with mine, exept that ember tetras can get sucked through the grill! Reasonable amount of flow but I have added a powerhead.


----------

